# staying up late



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, suddenly Theo won't leave my shoulder and will not go to bed tonight.
What's up? I did feed him some millet anout 40 minutes ago, would this affect him?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Nah, he's waiting for Santa Claws!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Many times a 'tiel can sense excitment. If your mood is different they know it! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*Merry Christmas!*

Hah! That is amazing!


----------

